# Whittards of Chelsea Gaggia Classic



## tommyturnip (Jul 19, 2011)

How does the Whittards of Chelsea Gaggia Classic differ from a standard one (if at all)?

On a related note, I see all sorts of quoted power ratings on the specs of classics and wonder if the specs have been changed (improved or otherwise) throughout the years and specifically for a 're-badged' Whittards one, which I am considering 2nd hand.

Is there any info out there that details the evolution of the Classic?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Translation of a german coffee wiki here... not sure how often it's updated tho.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

internally the classic has been basically unchanged through the years, same boiler, brewhead, pump, solenoid and steam valve and opv

mark


----------



## tommyturnip (Jul 19, 2011)

basically from what I understand the basics are the same but I am confused by the undulating power rating that people quote when selling their machines. I was concerned that the Whittards badged version was 'cut-down' in some way.


----------



## tommyturnip (Jul 19, 2011)

@Mikehag

Good feedback if not conclusive, they speak about machines from 2010 so the info cannot be that old.


----------

